# Sellers needed



## clownbarb1 (Jul 11, 2010)

hi guys i am doing my expo soon and i need sellers lol pm me with what you have got for sale


----------



## clownbarb1 (Jul 11, 2010)

bump: victory:


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Please check this out with the F.B.H. before you do this.There are lots of pitfalls along the way.


----------



## clownbarb1 (Jul 11, 2010)

why what could they do?


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Advise you of the rules and regulations.There are very strict rules in Britain for selling reptiles at shos.A number of societies have had to shut their shows at the last minute because of pressure from the local council/antis.


----------



## clownbarb1 (Jul 11, 2010)

how would i contact them i look on there webste is was all goobooldy ****


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Try Chris Newman on here.


----------



## clownbarb1 (Jul 11, 2010)

thanks i pmed him any advice on getting more people to come


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

So where is the event going to be?


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

If you want more sellers you might want more info - like when, where and why!


----------



## Connie_F (Jun 25, 2007)

clownbarb1 said:


> thanks i pmed him any advice on getting more people to come


Hi, please read this statement with regard to shows & the law, issued by Chris Newman, Chairman of the Federation of British Herpetologists.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...ings/523188-shows-expos-law-fbh-position.html

Hope this helps.


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

Connie_F said:


> Hi, please read this statement with regard to shows & the law, issued by Chris Newman, Chairman of the Federation of British Herpetologists.
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...ings/523188-shows-expos-law-fbh-position.html
> 
> Hope this helps.


Fact of the matter is that despite what the "powers that be" in the FBH think, the FBH has absolutely no legal powers, or authority to insist it's GUIDELINES are adhered to. Indeed, from what I see with my own eyes they themselves don't seem to practice what they preach.

I am not supportive of such events being run by individuals whose motives and ambitions are unclear but the bottom line is that it is the responsibilty of the local authority to say yeh or nay. On this front it is clear there is a range of responses from LA's with some being ambivalent. This of course not being assisted by cuts and the return of the nasty party to government whose ultimate aim is to deregulate as much legislation as possible.


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

Probably all academic anyways as I don't think your going to get too much interest due to being too far off the beaten track


----------



## clownbarb1 (Jul 11, 2010)

confirmed date and time is the 18th of september from 9am to 12pm:2thumb:


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

lol where ur front room


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

sorry matey but I am off up the A1 on the 18th to Doncaster the UK's premier reptile show.


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

penfold said:


> lol where ur front room


 No a pet shop in Herne bay by all accounts:lol2:


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

Austin Allegro said:


> No a pet shop in Herne bay by all accounts:lol2:


lol just cause im in donny for the weekend the staff think they can try anything


----------

